# Insignia TV Favorite Channels



## Jolu (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello,

I have an Insignia LCD television, model NS-LCD32-09. I have set up several of my most frequently watched channels as my favorite channels using my remote control. However, I don't know how to access them. Where do I go to access my favorites, once they are already programmed? Thanks.

Avis

ps. The User Guide does not address this at all.


----------

